# Highland canine



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

okay I think I found the organization I want to apply to but I was wondering if anyone has any experience with highland canine and their service dogs?


----------



## Phoebes (Jul 14, 2012)

I have minimal experience with them, that is, I've met twice with one of their trainers. I went there coming from a bad experience and I really liked the trainer. I went with a friend who has a lot of experience with dogs (she's member of the local AKC group and whatnot) and her observation was that the trainer was quite knowledgeable, resourceful and compassionate with my dog. 
The only thing I wasn't sure of was for the service dog training in that they have to keep my dog for boarding. I haven't seen their dogs in action although I was told I'd be shown a video soon. 
The trainer looks for sharp responses though and has quite high standards. I don't know if they all work the same way though.


----------

